# 90 Volt Dc Motor Wiring



## xman_charl (Sep 27, 2015)

*Here are a couple photos of my wiring.*

*DC motor replaced a 1/2 ac motor on my drill press.*

*Sure made a difference. No more changing pulleys.*

*Charl*

*


*


----------



## markba633csi (Sep 27, 2015)

Hi what type/brand of controller are you using there? 
Mark S. 
Mt. View, Ca


----------



## xman_charl (Sep 28, 2015)

*surplus center controller, about $85

controller has pot included for installation

no big fat resistor required

motor will go up to 2k rpm
*
*range can be adjusted*

*my ranges*

*low 400 rpm     high 1752*

*Charl*


----------

